# ABKC News and Events



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*ABKC News & Events*

*We would like to thank everyone for the years of support. As always the ABKC is striving to better our organization for the promotion and protection of the breed and for you, the breed supporters. We are always working and listening to you. This is, and always will be, a company created for the people and we will continue to improve per your input. * 
*Towards the end of 2011 and the beginning of 2012, the ABKC will be adding some new exciting additions to the registry, per your input. The first addition will be launched in October at the 2011 ABKC Nationals show. This will be the start of our official Junior Handlers Class and competition. At Nationals this will be a free event for all children. Exclusive trophies for the winners will be awarded and custom medallions for all our young competitors will be given out. They are all winners for their efforts. Our youth is the next generation and the future of this breed. The ABKC will now focus on junior handling and this will be a class available at all ABKC events to follow. Please come out and support this event and let our youth know we stand behind them and are proud to see them working with the breed. Guidelines and rules will be posted soon.* 
*The next addition will be launched at the beginning of 2012 and the ABKC will be the first registry in history to offer this class. This will be an official competition for all altered dogs. The purpose is to allow rescued dogs of ABKC breeds (to also include the American Pit Bull Terrier and American Staffordshire Terrier) and altered/fixed dogs to have a competition to compete in and be able to be an active part of our community. These dogs will receive an official ABKC certification displaying breed type and other information and allow them to enter these competitions. The competitions will be similar to the conformation classes, with more emphasis on handling, interaction and performance. More details and criteria will be posted soon, so if you have a well-natured rescue dog, or an altered dog of the ABKC breeds and others stated, you will know have a home and a place to display and compete with your dogs. For this competition, $5 from the entry fees of each dog will go into the ABKC rescue donation fund.* 
*The ABKC donates on a monthly basis to rescues around the country. Since September of 2010, the ABKC has chosen a rescue in need and donated a minimum of $200 or more. We believe it is our duty as a registry to help support those working to save dogs. Every month we give back and with the addition of this class we will be able to give a lot more. * 
*Another important change in 2012 will be the addition of a new requirement of $1 per entry fees at all shows. As of now the ABKC limits show hosts to a $20 maximum entry fee at all events. There is no minimum. The ABKC does not require show hosts to give any of that back to the ABKC. It is all kept by the hosts of the events. In 2012, the ABKC will require all show hosts to send $1 per dog entry to the ABKC, however; this money does not go to the organization. This is money that will go back to the breed. It will go into a fund designed to raise money to help fight BSL. This money will be used to help states acquire council to fight these discriminatory laws as they appear in different areas across the country. It is time to do more to protect our breed. This anti-BSL fund will be used solely for this fight. In 2012 show hosts can charge a maximum of $21 for entries and a minimum of $1. $1 from each dog entry will go back and be added to this fund. The ABKC will also donate money directly to be added to this fund. We need to fight to protect our breed and fight against these laws of discrimination. The ABKC will continue to do our part to protect our breed.* 
*The ABKC is making many changes at the moment. One is a new judge certification test, training, and criteria. As our community has grown and shows have become more competitive, the demand for more knowledgeable judges has increased. The ABKC will have stricter criteria and an intensive training program for new judges, as well as retraining of old judges. We thank the community for the support and input. It is exciting to see the level of competition we see today.* 
*This year in 2011, the ABKC will be launching our new line of trophies. We will have a variety of different choices and trophies for all classes, plus ribbon heads and medallions. We are working with two of the top sculptures around on the new designs, so keep an eye out. These will be like no trophies you have ever seen before anywhere in the dog world. Also keep a look out for the trophy awarded to 2011's ABKC top ten winners. The competition has been intense so we cannot wait to see who will be awarded this prestigious title at the end of the year&#8230;* 
*The ABKC website will soon launch the official ABKC store. On this page you will be able to purchase custom trophies, ribbons, ABKC brand clothing, ABKC binders, DNA kits, ABKC wickets, AI kits, ABKC custom waste bag dispensers and much, much more&#8230;* 
*One more big surprise is to come next month so keep an eye out for the new ABKC pedigrees. These truly are the pedigrees of the future&#8230;* 
*As always the ABKC thanks you for your support. We will do our part to continue to work for you and continue to protect and promote our breeds.* 
*The ABKC. The official registry for the American Bully Breed, World Wide.*


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for posting.
not so sure about the altered dogs though. im not sure i like that. it seems like that would make the registry more sloppy IMO


----------

